# The Easterlings??



## reem (Sep 30, 2003)

what can you tell me about the Easterlings and their lands and their history and traditions and such??
anything and everything will do i need it all as soon as you can give it!
reem


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2003)

Dates: First recorded in the years after the Dagor Bragollach of I 4551*
Race: Men 
Division: Men of Darkness 
Cultures: Numerous 
Other names: Men of Darkness, Swarthy Men 


A general name for the races of Men from the unknown East of Middle-earth, who were a constant foe of the Free Peoples, from the treachery of Ulfang in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad of the First Age to their frequent attacks against Gondor in the Third Age. 


Notes:
* This is the date when the emergence of the Easterlings into Beleriand was first recorded by those west of the Blue Mountains. The Easterlings must have had a history predating this by some time (indeed, we have a record of Morgoth having secretly treated with them before they crossed the Mountains) but we have no details of this prior existence. 


That is all the EoA has to say on them. . .


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 30, 2003)

Which 'Easterlings' are you reffering to, the ones in the F.A or later ages? Which history do you want?


----------



## Goro Shimura (Sep 30, 2003)

Didn't Tolkien say somewhere that the Easterlings worshipped Sauron?

Also... I think the Blue wizards went there and forgot about their mission....


----------



## Éomond (Oct 1, 2003)

It never said the Blue Istari found or what-ever the Easterlings. I heard stuff just about the small tribes of men in the east....

Anyway, the Easterlings in the Sil. are different than the ones from the LotR (I believe)


----------



## reem (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Which 'Easterlings' are you reffering to, the ones in the F.A or later ages? Which history do you want? *



all of it. everything you can get me
reem


----------



## reem (Oct 1, 2003)

who were the Blue Istrai?? weren't they just five wizards that were sent? including Gandalf and Saruman??
reem


----------



## Aulë (Oct 1, 2003)

The Blue Wizards (The Ithryn Luin) were Alatar and Pallando (called Romestamo and Morinhetar in Middle Earth). They travelled into the far east with Saruman, but only Saruman returned. It is believed that they started their own cults, and possibly started a resistance against Sauron. It is said that without their efforts, the strength from the East in the War of the Ring would have been far greater.

They were called the Blue Wizards because they wore blue clothing (like Saruman wore White, Gandalf wore Grey, Radagast wore Brown).


----------



## reem (Oct 2, 2003)

interesting...never knew that...but what about the Easterlings??
reem


----------



## reem (Oct 25, 2003)

...isn't anyone going to contribute anything else on the Easterlings?
I really do need the info, you know!
reem


----------

